
Elliot Is Shutting Down - julianeon
https://twitter.com/hello_iamelliot/status/1278056349729988608
======
shlomok
Seems pretty odd to shut down because a founder leaves, must be more to the
story

~~~
theturtletalks
I have a feeling an e-commerce company saw the launch and bought the company
quickly. If that didn't happen, why not open-source the platform?

